Ask HN: Is Fortress programming language still in use? - boshomi
======
jolmg
I wondered if it was related to the game Dwarf Fortress. It's not.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortress_(programming_language...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortress_\(programming_language\))

[https://github.com/stokito/fortress-
lang](https://github.com/stokito/fortress-lang)

